# 2014 West Virginia Bass Festival



## Tengauge (Mar 31, 2009)

Does anyone know the dates for the 2014 West Virginia Bass Festival out of St. Mary's? Thanks


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

May 25 I believe...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

It's usually in June around fathers day


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

I do know it fills up fast. So you better act quickly.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

*stands corrected*

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

I believe its always the 2nd full wkd of June....should be the 14th & 15th

shakey


----------



## Tengauge (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys. I fished it last year for the first time, and figured it would be same wknd this year, but wanted to try and find out for sure to help make family vac. plans. I just can't find any solid info. yet from the folks that run it. Pretty sure they send entry forms to the people that fished the prior year to give them priority on entry, so I guess I will just have to wait to find out for sure.


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

You could call Wrights Marine down in ST. Marys W.VA. They can give you the info you need. Dan or Cees is who you want to talk to.


----------



## Tengauge (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey thanks Dragon, I don't know why the hek I didn't think of that. Those are good guys that know what's happening. I picked up a new cranking battery from them last year, I really like the way they operate. The owner there actually started the tournament years ago. Thanks again for the idea.


----------



## joeandthetomcats (Sep 21, 2012)

Any results posted?


----------



## rangercupZ20 (May 27, 2010)

Place Team Fish Gross Pnlty B/F Total
1 SAM BUTT - BOYD DOWELL 6/6 15.36 0.00 3.94 15.36
2 SCOTT BAYLESS - WAYNE PAYNE 7/7 15.00 0.00 2.87 15.00
3 BRYON SUTER - JASON SUTER 10/10 14.49 0.00 2.97 14.49
4 WES KEMPER - ED DENNIS 10/10 14.09 0.00 1.96 14.09
5 ROBERT HARKNESS-JEREMY BYERS 8/8 13.36 0.00 2.70 13.36
6 JACK STRICKLE-JASON STRICKLE 10/10 13.33 0.00 1.77 13.33
7 TERRY PERRY - BRAD CHESTER 8/8 12.75 0.00 2.57 12.75
8 CLEAVE GRIFFIN - JOHN BEALL 7/7 12.47 0.00 2.49 12.47
9 DAVE WOODBY - BRIAN WOODBY 9/9 12.38 0.00 2.42 12.38
10 MARK KELLY - CASEY COFFEE 12/12 12.25 0.00 0.00 12.25
11 GARY COCHRAN - JAKE AMOS 8/8 11.05 0.00 2.04 11.05
12 MATT MILLER - RYAN MCCAY 5/5 10.60 0.00 3.45 10.60
13 TIM RHODES - LESTER MARSH 9/8 10.62 0.50 0.00 10.12
14 DAVE ZAGORIE - JEFF KAUTH 6/6 9.97 0.00 2.54 9.97
15 GARY SAPP - CHESTER HOOVER 5/5 9.78 0.00 4.75 9.78
16 ROBBY FLESHMAN-ROBERT FLESHMAN 7/7 9.75 0.00 1.56 9.75
17 FRANK DOUGLAS-SHAUN DOUGLAS 6/6 9.37 0.00 2.62 9.37
18 RICK BEAVER - ERIC PARSONS 5/5 9.27 0.00 2.55 9.27
19 JASON BLUE - BOB BLUE 4/4 8.99 0.00 3.74 8.99
20 JOHN TRUNK - BRIAN TRUNK 6/6 8.96 0.00 2.59 8.96


TOTAL TEAMS 130 
TOTAL BASS 410 
TOTAL DEAD 4 
TOTAL WEIGHT 587.85 

There's Top 20. I do know 17 boats blanked and 26 only weighed in 1 fish.


----------

